
Not Every Hobby Has to Become a “Hustle” - awat
https://lifehacker.com/not-every-hobby-has-to-become-a-hustle-1821625978
======
firstplacelast
While true, then most jobs need to pay enough to afford to own the crappiest
home within a reasonable commute of your office. The majority of jobs in 2018
do not meet this threshold.

Most people don’t want to spend their lives “hustling” and selling things.
They do, however, want healthcare, a home, and the ability to retire.

So?

~~~
llccbb
This article discusses the benefits of having a 'pure hobby' that you perform
for personal enjoyment (not necessarily to turn a profit). Whether your chosen
employment enables you to purchase a home (as a single individual?) seems
completely tangential to the point of the article. I rent and have non-hustle
hobbies. They give me something to do during my evenings and an outlet for
personal expression. Also the results of my hobbies are usually suitable as
gifts to friends and family. I am not trying to monetize them for the same
reason as what is mentioned in the article: the hobby becomes work; stress
increases & enjoyment goes down; you lose the positive influence the hobby had
on your life.

There will always be capitalistic and opportunistic people who view every
moment of their life in the framework of "how can I profit off this
situation?". Those hustlers aren't going away. The flip side is there are also
people who recognize the value of internal alignment and seek that instead of
capital/wealth growth.

